# The Easter Bunny came early!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My mom and dad are very lucky. They have tomorrow off work. Look what the Easter Bunny brought them a little early. They usually eat healthy and exercise but boy do they love chocolate!










Mom and dad said chocolate is very bad for us so the Easter bunny brought us goodies that won't harm us!

Liver Pure Bites. That nice lady name Huly introduced us to these in our secret Santa box. We love them! We are so glad the Santa told the Easter Bunny we like them!










We also got carrots from the Easter Bunny. We love our Easter veggies! Bright colored veggies" have to be good for us!










Plus I got a new tank top for warm weather and Lady got a collar. Lady was not into posing for a picture but I was!










Finally the Easter bunny left us an important note to share!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry all, accidentally posted this in the chat section instead of the picture section. I don't know how to move it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! Love it! Love it! 

The easter bunny is bringing pure bites for my munchkins too


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jayda said:


> Sorry all, accidentally posted this in the chat section instead of the picture section. I don't know how to move it!


moved it for you


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

michele said:


> moved it for you


Thanks for moving the post!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg I can see Reece's in there! They are the bestest thing in the WHOLE WORLD. When I was in in New York for our wedding anniversary I ate so many of those delicious wonderful gorgeous things!!! And the Hershey's shop in Times Square sells mammoth bags of them! I was in total piggy heaven. Nom nom nom


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love peanut butter eggs I think I need some right now.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I love peanut butter eggs I think I need some right now.


I am just crazy for PEEPS, not the plain old traditional ones but the chocolate covered ones, the chocolate dipped ones, and I even got some limited edition anniversary vanilla creme PEEPS. You either love or hate PEEPS but I love them...with peanut butter and chocolate a very close second


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I am just crazy for PEEPS, not the plain old traditional ones but the chocolate covered ones, the chocolate dipped ones, and I even got some limited edition anniversary vanilla creme PEEPS. You either love or hate PEEPS but I love them...with peanut butter and chocolate a very close second


Sorry kids, our Easter treats sure beat freeze dried liver and carrots


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

what an adorable picture of Prince next to that yummy looking bowl of candy. i used to Love peeps too before i gave up eating candy. never tried the chocolate covered ones though. and Love reeses too but my favorite reeses used to be the special edition white chocolate ones. yummmm.

and i love Princes shirt too. it looks like a hip doggie shirt .


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> what an adorable picture of Prince next to that yummy looking bowl of candy. i used to Love peeps too before i gave up eating candy. never tried the chocolate covered ones though. and Love reeses too but my favorite reeses used to be the special edition white chocolate ones. yummmm.
> 
> and i love Princes shirt too. it looks like a hip doggie shirt .


Amazing you ability to decipher dog clothes. Yes, Prince's tank is the hip doggie shark tank. Very cute for summer! Do you ever get hip doggie at a bargain?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Amazing you ability to decipher dog clothes. Yes, Prince's tank is the hip doggie shark tank. Very cute for summer! Do you ever get hip doggie at a bargain?


i do get a few hip doggie things but i think most are the very tiny sizes. like xxs. what size is Prince in hip doggie ? XS ?
if i find any, i'll let you know


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yep hip doggie XS is perfect for Prince and Lady is a small. Their sizing is perfect for my two.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So what exactly is a Peep? I love hearing about all the different American sweets.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I am just crazy for PEEPS, not the plain old traditional ones but the chocolate covered ones, the chocolate dipped ones, and I even got some limited edition anniversary vanilla creme PEEPS. You either love or hate PEEPS but I love them...with peanut butter and chocolate a very close second


Ughhh I hate peeps. They are like pure sugar. Disgustingly sweet. A lot of people love them though. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> So what exactly is a Peep? I love hearing about all the different American sweets.


Peeps are marshmallows cut in the shape of chicks originally, but now other shapes are available. They are coated in a fine sugar or now evidently covered in chocholate . Now also available for other holidays.. 

Love the picture next to the basket!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I googled them, they are really cute! I like the idea of watching them drown in a cup of hot chocolate....


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What is even more funny is if you put a PEEP in the microwave for about 10 seconds. It blows up about 5 times its original size.......and then tastes great in a s'more.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I googled them, they are really cute! I like the idea of watching them drown in a cup of hot chocolate....


No PEEPS over there? Bless you my child!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I had never even heard of them before! I wish we did have them, they sound fun.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mmmmmm!!! I love candy!!! The Easter Bunny was good to Mom, Dad and the furry kids!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just saw a commercial for Peeps during my weekly Say Yes to the Dress TV marathon and I thought of you, Lynda 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The ultimate PEEP!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Ughhh I hate peeps. They are like pure sugar. Disgustingly sweet. A lot of people love them though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ashley, you sound like my boys! I am a peep-aholic!!! I am purely ashamed of myself that I didn't know they had vanilla ones and chocolate covered ones, but you can believe I will be investigating that tomorrow! I buy them after Easter discounted by the tons and eat and eat and eat. LS would be disappointed in me.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Love all the pictures ! I like to let my peeps get stale, then eat them.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Ashley, you sound like my boys! I am a peep-aholic!!! I am purely ashamed of myself that I didn't know they had vanilla ones and chocolate covered ones, but you can believe I will be investigating that tomorrow! I buy them after Easter discounted by the tons and eat and eat and eat. LS would be disappointed in me.


Yep, I live for discounted PEEPS after a holiday. The chocolate coated ones are sooooo good.


----------

